# Predict The Knicks Record For December



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - W
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - L
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - L
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L
I think we will go on a mini winning streak this month but then drop a couple of L's then become inconsistent at the end of the month. I predict the record for the month will be *7-8. *

*This thread will close before the Knicks vs Pistons tip off on 12/1 so get in your predictions quick! *


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - L
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - L
12/11 vs Celtics - L
12/13 vs Hawks - L
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats- W
12/22 vs Bulls - L
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L

Knicks' December record (as predicted by bruindre): 4-11


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - W
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - W
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - W
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L

10-5


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

12/1 @ Pistons - W
12/2 vs Raptors - L
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - L
12/9 vs Bucks - L
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - L
12/15 @ Pacers - W
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - W
12/31 @ Clippers - L

8-7


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

SIR! who won the guess the record for november..... SIR!

come on kitty step your MOD game up!!!.... 



chosenFEW-YES SIR said:


> 12/1 @ Pistons - L
> 12/2 vs Raptors - W
> 12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
> 12/6 vs Wizards - L
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> SIR! who won the guess the record for november..... SIR!
> 
> come on kitty step your MOD game up!!!....


Grinch and Hakeem.... :uhoh:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Grinch and Hakeem.... :uhoh:



my bad kitty .....just saw the thread in my cp.....couldnt find it in here so i thought you didnt update my bad.....

:worthy:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

12/1 @ Pistons - W
12/2 vs Raptors - L
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - L
12/9 vs Bucks - L
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - L
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - W

7-8


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

12/1 @ Pistons - W
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - W
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - W
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L


Obiviously I pick them to be VERY inconsistent but maybe I'm still way too optimistic. After all, these are the Knicks

Prediction: 10-5 record but this is me being VERY VERY optimistic LOL


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - L
12/11 vs Celtics - L
12/13 vs Hawks - W
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - W
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L

8-7


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont feel like doin it all so im predicting 9 wins.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I went down in flames in Novemeber so ill sleep on this one and get back to you guys tomorrow lol.:clap2:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

KVIP112 said:


> 12/1 @ Pistons - L
> 12/2 vs Raptors - W
> 12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
> 12/6 vs Wizards - W
> ...


LMAO ....i admire your optimism


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

6-9 or 5-10


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - L
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - W
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L

8-7


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors - W
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - W
12/9 vs Bucks - W
12/11 vs Celtics - W
12/13 vs Hawks - W
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - W
12/18 vs Jazz - L
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - W
12/23 vs 76ers - W
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L


10-4


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> 12/1 @ Pistons - L
> 12/2 vs Raptors - W
> 12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
> 12/6 vs Wizards - W
> ...


THAT WOULD BE GREAT! lol:gopray:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You snooze you lose.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> 12/1 @ Pistons - L
> 12/2 vs Raptors - W
> 12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
> 12/6 vs Wizards - W
> ...



12/1 @ Pistons - L
12/2 vs Raptors -* L*
12/4 vs Grizzlies - W
12/6 vs Wizards - *L*
12/9 vs Bucks - W
12/11 vs Celtics - *L*
12/13 vs Hawks - *W*
12/15 @ Pacers - L
12/16 vs Nuggets - L
12/18 vs Jazz - *W *
12/20 vs Bobcats-W
12/22 vs Bulls - *W*
12/23 vs 76ers - L
12/27 vs Pistons - *W*
12/29 @ Suns - L
12/31 @ Clippers - L
I left out the Pistons game so if you didn't put it down don't worry about it.

*7-9*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ronna and I predicted 7 wins! Yay! :yay: Bruindre once again had a dreadful prediction. :nah:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

congrats Ronna_meade21 and kitty


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> congrats Ronna_meade21 and kitty


Ditto.:cheers:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Ronna and I predicted 7 wins! Yay! :yay: Bruindre once again had a dreadful prediction. :nah:


:whatever:


----------

